# [solved] Bugzilla - Wie soll ich reagieren?

## ubi17

Hi,

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit einem Bugreport und wollte mal Meinungen dazu hören wie ihr da weiter vorgehen würdet.

Vorgeschichte:

Ich habe heute versucht dev-lang/mmix zu installieren. Nun war auf meinem System aber bereits das Packet app-text/tetex installiert und das von dev-lang/mmix benötigte Packet dev-util/cweb schließt app-text/tetex aus. Nun ist es aber so, dass mmix auch ohne cweb laufen würde und ich cweb auch überhaupt nicht brauche. Wenn ich die Abhängigkeit per Hand aus dem mmix-Ebuild lösche funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei.

Daher habe ich einen Bug eröffnet und gefragt, wieso mmix diese Abhängigkeit zu cweb überhaupt hat bzw. wieso dafür kein Useflag verwendet wird. Kurz später war der Bug geschlossen und ich wurde auf einen anderen Bug verwiesen. Bei diesem Bug stimmt zwar die Überschrift mit meinem Problem überein aber in den Antworten wird nur die Abhängigkeit zwischen cweb und tetex beschrieben. Mit meiner Frage hat das also wenig zu tun.

Als ich dann geschrieben habe, dass mein Problem damit nicht gelöst wird, bekam ich folgende Antwort:

"Please stop polluting this bug with unproductive noise."

Nicht gerade nett oder, was soll man da noch machen?

Mein geöffneter Bug ist: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=214885

der verwiesene is: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=185637

Helft mir, bin ich zu blöd oder versteht der Bearbeiter mein Problem nicht?

Danke, Gruß AndiLast edited by ubi17 on Wed Mar 26, 2008 4:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Ich kann dazu nur anmerken, dass Jakub Moc mir bereits mehrfach in ähnlicher Art und Weise sehr negativ aufgefallen ist. Das ist seine typisch arrogante, besserwisserische Art. Bei seinen Kommentaren frage auch ich mich manchmal, ob er das zugrunde liegende Problem nicht verstehen kann oder nicht verstehen will.

----------

## franzf

Problem ist, dass cweb und tetex gleiche Dateien installieren wollen. Deshalb wurde der Block eingetragen.

Dass dein Wunsch nach Streichung der Abhängigkeitvon mmix zu cweb nicht angehört wurde, obwohl es scheibar funktioniert ist ziemlich sch***ade.

Warum die Abhängigkeit  zu cweb gelistet ist, erfährt man, wenn man die README aus dem Source-Tarball liest...

```
All source files are written in CWEB, a well-tested and widely

available system (see http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/cweb.html).
```

Es wundert mich, dass mmix bei dir ohne cweb kompiliert...

----------

## ubi17

Danke für die moralische Unterstützung  :Wink: 

Ich hatte früher unter Windoof nur das Binary benutzt und hatte cweb jetzt eigentlich für ein unwichtiges Doku-Tool gehalten.

Ich war zwar deswegen kurz auf der Seite vom D.E.Knuth aber das war mir etwas zu viel zu lesen.

Warum es unter diesen Umständen bei mir läuft ist allerdings fragwürdig: mmix wurde installiert und läuft, aber cweb ist nachweislich nicht installiert

andi# emerge -vp mmix

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/mmix-20060324  USE="-doc" 0 kB

andi# emerge -vp cweb

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/cweb-3.64  0 kB

[blocks B     ] app-text/tetex (is blocking dev-util/cweb-3.64)

andi# mmix

Usage: mmix <options> progfile command-line-args...

Dann freu ich mich einfach das es klappt und lasse den Jakub in Ruhe  :Wink: 

Danke, Andi

----------

## blu3bird

 *ubi17 wrote:*   

> Warum es unter diesen Umständen bei mir läuft ist allerdings fragwürdig: mmix wurde installiert und läuft, aber cweb ist nachweislich nicht installiert

 

cweb wird nur zum installieren/kompilieren von mmix  benötigt, nicht zum normalen benutzen. Hast du vielleicht (unbemerkt) folgendes gemacht?

- tetex deinstalliert

- cweb installiert(als abhängigkeit von mmix)

- mmix installiert

- cweb deinstalliert

- tetex installiert

----------

## Genone

Zur Verteidigung von jakub sollte man bitte bedenken dass er tagtäglich einen Grossteil der eingehenden Bugs bearbeiten bzw. verteilen muss, insbesondere halt auch identische Bugs entsprechend zu markieren, was ein nicht unerheblicher Stressfaktor ist. Damit will ich sein Verhalten keineswegs entschuldigen (ich ärger mich selber oft genug darüber), aber solange niemand diese Arbeit zumindest teilweise übernimmt müssen wir uns wohl oder übel mit seinen gelegentlichen Fehlurteilen und seiner Art die Dinge zu handhaben abfinden.

----------

## schachti

Ich wollte nicht seine Fehler kritisieren - die macht schließlich jeder mal, das ist menschlich - sondern lediglich seine teilweise sehr herablassende Art.

----------

## m.b.j.

Gibt es irgendwo Informationen über die Struktur der Bugverwaltung? 

Wenn ja, habe ich Sie nicht gefunden.

Ich kann nicht glauben, das eine einzige Person alle Bugs verteilen muss/soll/darf. Sollte das nicht ein Team übernehmen, alle "unverteilten" Bugs in einer Liste, und jeder arbeitet das ab, was er schafft?

Bzw was heißt "verteilen" in dem Kontext?

----------

## misterjack

 *m.b.j. wrote:*   

> Ich kann nicht glauben, das eine einzige Person alle Bugs verteilen muss/soll/darf.

 

Ich wette, die Manpower dazu wird fehlen.

----------

## Necoro

 *m.b.j. wrote:*   

> Ich kann nicht glauben, das eine einzige Person alle Bugs verteilen muss/soll/darf. Sollte das nicht ein Team übernehmen, alle "unverteilten" Bugs in einer Liste, und jeder arbeitet das ab, was er schafft?

 

Also bis jetzt ist (iirc) jeder Bug, den ich gefiled habe, von jakub den entsprechenden maintainern zugewiesen worden. Sprich: Überall wo bug-wrangler dran steht ist jakub drin.  :Smile: 

----------

## m.b.j.

Hab gerade mal meine *hust* 2 Bugs durchgeguckt, bei 50% war er auch dran  :Wink:  Allerdings sieht es für mich so aus als gäbe es mehere Bug-Wranglers. Er ist nur ein besonders aktiver!

----------

## blu3bird

 *m.b.j. wrote:*   

> Hab gerade mal meine *hust* 2 Bugs durchgeguckt, bei 50% war er auch dran  Allerdings sieht es für mich so aus als gäbe es mehere Bug-Wranglers. Er ist nur ein besonders aktiver!

 

mehrere == 2  :Cool: 

Ein workaround wäre du wirst deverloper oder arch tester, dann kannste die bugs direkt dem maintainer/herd assignen  :Wink: 

----------

